

Indians copy Hacker News with HackerStreet India - vinayan3
http://hackerstreet.in/

======
saiphul
This is about as blatant as copies get. But real question is, doesn't the word
hacker in the name mean conversations that mostly transcend geographies. So,
what's the need for this?

~~~
GFischer
I've seen regional versions of online communities, notably Barrapunto (
<http://barrapunto.com/> ) as a Spanish-language version of Slashdot.

I think that there's value in creating regional communities of like-minded
people.

I'd definitely like a Latin American startup-centric Hacker News equivalent.

There are several problems that are region-specific - for example I don't have
to worry about VCs or IPOs or American tax rules, but I do have to worry about
my country's restrictive employment policies, and other stuff that means the
best answers for people in the USA are not necessarily applicable here.

